# Best (easiest) way to drill into poured concrete wall



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

a hammer drill


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Nov 4, 2008)

Hammer drill and maybe a little water to cool the bit down.:thumbsup:


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

A funny thing happened on the way to the forum-
OK, so that was a movie. 

Here's the story:
I tried for several years to convince my boss we needed a hammer drill in the shop. I do parks maintenance. We have a mechanic but I am involved in the parks aspect, i.e. playgrounds, etc. For example, one day I was installing a park bench onto a sidewalk. I needed four holes for lag bolts. Burned up a "good" bit per hole, even with watering to keep cool. Same story many times on different projects. A few weeks later the boss stops by HD one Friday and gets a Bosch hammer drill. Takes it home to drill some holes in the concrete wall in his basement to put up some studs. Where have I heard this before? Oh yeah. He comes in Monday morning grinning like a cat with a bird. "Now I know why you wanted a hammer drill!" Thirty seconds of *him* using it convinced him better than my two years of nagging.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

You probably hit a rock dead center. Hard to drill through those.

As others have said the only way to fly is a hammer drill. It will get through that in no time at all.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

downunder said:


> 'Nuff said.


maybe after a couple "idiot"s under my breath along with a slap upside his head.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Ditto on the hammer drill!


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

downunder said:


> A funny thing happened on the way to the forum-
> OK, so that was a movie.
> 
> Here's the story:
> ...


Sometimes it is hard to learn unless you actually use the equipment.

I keep nagging my brother in law to get a cordless hammer drill for those little jobs like putting a few screws in the cement to secure water lines. He said they were worthless and kept getting the Bosch, extension cord, and hunting for an outlet. I brought my cordless hammer drill to work one day and we had to drill a few holes. He went to get the Bosch. I pulled out my cordless and drilled the holes and had the screws in before he got back.

Being the guy that I am I let him set it all up before he saw that the water lines were all secured.

He bought a cordless hammer drill the next day.


----------



## Todd-sta (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Guys!! Man - - wish I would have known this earlier!!!

I rented a hammer-drill from Home Depot and it drilled right through the concrete easier than a wood drill going through wood!!

I could have saved my back and hernia a heck-of-a-lota strain if I'd have visited here first.

Thanks again everyone! Have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

"Sometimes it is hard to learn unless you actually use the equipment."

Twenty years supervisor with college degree ought to know. But, I know what you mean.

MG,
I am hoping a good deal will come out during the shopping season on a cordless hammer drill. My use would be similar to the one you described. In other words, a few holes at a time, not an all day project. Which is why I have corded and cordless tools in most other categories. About how many holes can you get on a battery with hammer mode compared to similar sized holes normal drilling? I know thats a little stretch, but since you have one already, just thought I'd ask.

Now, if I can convince you know who to get the DeWalt hammer drill/ impact driver combo for twenty ? dollars more than the regular (18v) drill that needs replacing..... Promo deal at HD.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

downunder said:


> "Sometimes it is hard to learn unless you actually use the equipment."
> 
> Twenty years supervisor with college degree ought to know. But, I know what you mean.
> 
> ...


I get about half the time per charge drilling concrete. Mostly because it just takes longer especially if you hit a rock. I don't use it for anything big like 1/2" and 6 inch holes. Just small holes for doing Tapcons that are up to 2" or so.

My neighbor needed his shed secured to the concrete. It's not a big shed just for his lawnmower and a few tools. I got about 10 3 1/2" Tapcons in about 30 minutes on one charge. The holes were only 2" as the rest was in the sill plate.

Just made a call to HD and they will be putting the DeWalt cordless hammer drill on sale just for you for $50 and there is a $100 rebate....:thumbup:


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

In the days of yore, when hammer drills were a very expensive proposition, I had to do with my 3/8" Black and Decker.
I found that carballoy drill bits cut better if they are sharpened before being used for the first time.


----------

